# Such Formular mit Enter oder Tab abschicken ?



## xitam (18. April 2008)

Hallo habe da ein kleines Problem...!
Ich würde gerne dieses Formular:

```
<form name="textsuche" method="post"   action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>">

<INPUT TYPE="text" MAXLENGTH="30" SIZE="30" NAME="suchtext" >  
<INPUT TYPE="submit" VALUE="Suchen" name="submit"> 

</form>
```
Mit Enter bzw Tab abschicken können!
Ist ein Suchformular und ruft dann eben die Daten aus der Datenbank ab..!
Ich hab jetzt schon zich verschiedene JS schnippsel etc probiert irgendwie will das ganze nicht -_-!
Bzw könnte man es evtl auch so machen, das ständig unten die Liste jenachdem was eingeben ist aktualisiert wird ?
mfg Xitam


----------



## xitam (18. April 2008)

hi also im firefox funktioniert es so wie es ist mit Enter...:/
Wie bekomm ich das nun im IE hin ?
mfg xitam


----------



## kalle123456 (18. April 2008)

xitam hat gesagt.:


> hi also im firefox funktioniert es so wie es ist mit Enter...:/
> Wie bekomm ich das nun im IE hin ?
> mfg xitam



Hallo,
was funktioniert im IE nicht aber im Firefox? Bei Tab, wann soll das Formular abgeschickt werden? Beispiel: Wenn "<INPUT TYPE="text" MAXLENGTH="30" SIZE="30" NAME="suchtext" >" den Focus verliert?


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function abschicken () {
  document.textsuche.submit();
}
</script>
<form name="textsuche" method="post"   action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>">
  <INPUT TYPE="text" MAXLENGTH="30" SIZE="30" NAME="suchtext"  onblur="abschicken();">  
  <INPUT TYPE="submit" VALUE="Suchen" name="submit"> 
</form>
```



> Bzw könnte man es evtl auch so machen, das ständig unten die Liste jenachdem was eingeben ist aktualisiert wird ?



Ja das geht mit Ajax.


----------



## Maik (18. April 2008)

Hi,

bei mir funktioniert im IE der Versand des Formulars über die "Enter"-Taste einwandfrei.


----------



## kalle123456 (18. April 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir funktioniert im IE der Versand des Formulars über die "Enter"-Taste einwandfrei.


so soll es ja auch sein...


----------



## Maik (18. April 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> so soll es ja auch sein...


Ja, nur scheinbar nicht beim Autor dieses Themas:



xitam hat gesagt.:


> hi also im firefox funktioniert es so wie es ist mit Enter...:/
> Wie bekomm ich das nun im IE hin ?


----------



## kalle123456 (18. April 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ja, nur scheinbar nicht beim Autor dieses Themas.



Ja so richtig schlau, werde ich da auch nicht draus. Ich ahne was er will, habe aber leider keine Glaskugel.


----------



## xitam (18. April 2008)

Hihi 
Also
Das oben gegeben Formular....!
Im Firefox wenn ich hier Enter drücke wird es abgeschickt...!
Im IE bei enter geht der Text aus dem Feld aber es wird nicht aufgerufen..!
Wenn ich im IE auf den Button klicke funktioniert es..!

Ich werd den Code unten mal ausprobieren. Dankeschön schonmal..!

Noch zur Info..!
Das Formular geht auf die Datenbank und sucht da eben nach den Werten.
Und diese sollen dann unten ausgegeben werden...!
Mit Ajax wäre das natürlich die Traumlösung aber ich fang grad erst an mit dem ganzen zeugs 

MFG xitam


----------



## kalle123456 (18. April 2008)

xitam hat gesagt.:


> Im IE bei enter geht der Text aus dem Feld aber es wird nicht aufgerufen..!



Kann es sein das der IE, hier schon einen Javascriptfehler meldet?Poste doch einfach mal ein bisschen mehr Code.

Gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. April 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass du dort ein Formularelement namens "submit" hast...das erzeugt beim Aufruf der Methode submit() im IE einen JS-Fehler, siehe dazu auch: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webmaster-faq/218365-warum-funktioniert-bei-mir-submit-nicht.html

Also: den Submit-Button umbenennen 
Wenn du das wirklich nur bei einer bestimmten Taste haben willst, geht das auch, frage dazu beim onkeypress den keyCode der gedrückten Taste ab(Enter ist bspw. 13)

```
<form>
  <INPUT onkeypress="if(event.keyCode==13)this.form.submit()">  
  <INPUT TYPE="submit" name="senden"> 
</form>
```


----------



## xitam (19. April 2008)

Hallo also ich habe es jetzt mal so probiert:

```
<form name="textsuche" method="post"   action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>">   <!-- $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; -->

<INPUT TYPE="text" onkeypress="if (event.keyCode == 9) this.form.submit()" MAXLENGTH="30" SIZE="10" NAME="suchtext" >  
<INPUT TYPE="submit" VALUE="Suchen" name="senden" onClick="savemessage()"  > 

</form>
```

Ich kann drücken was ich will..! Es passiert einfach nichts...!
Die Seite besteht eigtl nur aus dem Formular und untendrunter steht dann halt noch ein PHP Code der dann nur noch ne Datenbankausgabe aufgrund der im Formular eingegeben Sachen macht..!
Irgendwie will das nicht :/
Und es werden keine Fehler links unten angezeigt..!
Mfg Xitam


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. April 2008)

Also wenn sich bei mir der Cursor im Textfeld befindet, und ich dann TAB drücke, wird das Formular gesendet...in IE,FF,Opera,Safari


----------



## xitam (20. April 2008)

hm komisch also mir kommt es so vor als ob er das js gar nicht beachtet wenn ich tab drücke im input feld dann geht er einfach weiter so wie wenn man normal auf tab drückt.
Die Seite wird in ein DIV included aber das ist ja egal oder ?


----------



## kalle123456 (20. April 2008)

xitam hat gesagt.:


> hm komisch also mir kommt es so vor als ob er das js gar nicht beachtet wenn ich tab drücke im input feld dann geht er einfach weiter so wie wenn man normal auf tab drückt.
> Die Seite wird in ein DIV included aber das ist ja egal oder ?



Habe mal eine bescheidene Frage, ist javascript in deinen Browser angeschaltet?

Gruss


----------



## xitam (20. April 2008)

Aehm meinte eigentlich ja schon wüsste nicht das es deaktiviert wäre..!
Andere dinge wie wenn ich einen rechtsklick mache oder sowas funktionieren auch... ?!
Habe echt keine Ahnung ? Will doch nur das ding mit Tab abschicken können -_-
Nachwas kann ich schauen ?


----------



## xitam (21. April 2008)

also hab das ganze jetzt mal so probiert:
Das Formular:

```
<form name="textsuche"   action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>" method="post" > 
<INPUT TYPE="text" onkeydown="tabsend()" MAXLENGTH="30" SIZE="10" NAME="suchtext" >  
<INPUT TYPE="submit" VALUE="Suchen" name="senden"   >
```

Und hier die Function:

```
function tabsend()
	{
		if (event.keyCode==9)
		{			
			document.textsuche.submit();	
			alert("Bin Geschickt..eigentlich");
		}		
	}
```

Wenn ich auf Tab drücke bring er mir dann auch den alert...aber sonst nix..!
Also er scheint was zu laden aber die Ergebnisse bringt er mir nicht..!


----------

